# girls: bodybuilder or athletic ???



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

which kind of guy do you girls prefer? those who are athletic? bodybuilders or body biulders that look like hulk?
i know body isn't all of it for dating but for body part wich of them you prefer?
hulk body builder:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/92/Branch_Warren_%2823-12-2011%29.jpg

athletic:http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/33/Usain_Bolt_2012_Olympics_1.jpg

normal bodybuilder:http://twinpossible.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/03/body-builder-without-diastasis.jpg


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I bet noone will answer bodybuilder.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

what about a bodybuilder who look like an athlete?


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

monotonous said:


> what about a bodybuilder who look like an athlete?


then he is considered athletic


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I think the first one is overdoing it imo


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I think the first one is overdoing it imo


he is a professional body builder and winner of classic arnold of 2011 and 2012:yes


----------



## sheshidden (Sep 20, 2011)

Athletic or non-athletic. Body builders kind of scare me a bit haha.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

One of the male's primary functional purposes in a relationship is to protect the female and her offspring from predators and thereby ensure the reproductive integrity of the female and her line. A bodybuilding physique provides some value in a combat situation, but its primary value is as a deterrent to predators and other males. An athletic physique has less value as a deterrent (unless the male has a naturally large frame), but it has a significantly higher functional value than the bodybuilding physique, as for example in a combat situation that requires speed and agility in addition to brute strength. In selecting a suitable mate, the female must weigh the benefits of deterrence vs. that of pure combat skill, depending on her needs as determined by her particular environment.

EDIT: I just read that back and it doesn't sound as crazy as I intended. I meant it to be a joke.


----------



## gomenne (Oct 3, 2009)

Ape in space said:


> One of the male's primary functional purposes in a relationship is to protect the female and her offspring from predators and thereby ensure the reproductive integrity of the female and her line. A bodybuilding physique provides some value in a combat situation, but its primary value is as a deterrent to predators and other males. An athletic physique has less value as a deterrent (unless the male has a naturally large frame), but it has a significantly higher functional value than the bodybuilding physique, as for example in a combat situation that requires speed and agility in addition to brute strength. In selecting a suitable mate, the female must weigh the benefits of deterrence vs. that of pure combat skill, depending on her needs as determined by her particular environment.


WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have been on sas for quite a long time, and this by far is the strangest and most weird post I have ever read. 
It can be a good introduction to one of the documentaries on animal planet channel.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ape in space said:


> One of the male's primary functional purposes in a relationship is to protect the female and her offspring from predators and thereby ensure the reproductive integrity of the female and her line. A bodybuilding physique provides some value in a combat situation, but its primary value is as a deterrent to predators and other males. An athletic physique has less value as a deterrent (unless the male has a naturally large frame), but it has a significantly higher functional value than the bodybuilding physique, as for example in a combat situation that requires speed and agility in addition to brute strength. In selecting a suitable mate, the female must weigh the benefits of deterrence vs. that of pure combat skill, depending on her needs as determined by her particular environment.


 Ah ok..Man everyone is all smart on this forum..


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I think they just like good looking guys. Don't have to be a wall of muscle. Just a good looking guy. (Six-pack abs sends you to the front of the line, however)


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

Ape in space said:


> One of the male's primary functional purposes in a relationship is to protect the female and her offspring from predators and thereby ensure the reproductive integrity of the female and her line. A bodybuilding physique provides some value in a combat situation, but its primary value is as a deterrent to predators and other males. An athletic physique has less value as a deterrent (unless the male has a naturally large frame), but it has a significantly higher functional value than the bodybuilding physique, as for example in a combat situation that requires speed and agility in addition to brute strength. In selecting a suitable mate, the female must weigh the benefits of deterrence vs. that of pure combat skill, depending on her needs as determined by her particular environment.


We may have evolved to find athletic men attractive because it benefits us in that way (it's also simply an indicator of good health) but most women do not consciously consider potential partners' abilities to protect them from predators. I've never felt that I must weigh the benefits of deterrence vs. that of pure combat skill while dating someone.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I've always wanted to look like Lee Labrada
http://www.bodybuilding.com/contest_media/0/608/d/labrada_big51244754827.jpg

He looks bigger now though, if that's really him
http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9v75be08X1rc2nzzo1_400.jpg


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

really thin. or chubby.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

100% not attracted to body building types


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

Athletic. I love six-packs but bodybuilders scare me a little.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

gomenne said:


> WOW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I have been on sas for quite a long time, and this by far is the strangest and most weird post I have ever read.
> It can be a good introduction to one of the documentaries on animal planet channel.





MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> Ah ok..Man everyone is all smart on this forum..





Fruitcake said:


> We may have evolved to find athletic men attractive because it benefits us in that way (it's also simply an indicator of good health) but most women do not consciously consider potential partners' abilities to protect them from predators. I've never felt that I must weigh the benefits of deterrence vs. that of pure combat skill while dating someone.


I just made that up. :evil


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Usain would just run away. 3.7% body fat sounds ridiculous. I don't think I could ever be that committed or restrictive of myself. I'll just continue to hope that women love me for my mind. :vomit


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Bodybuilders are a turn off. Athletic bodies are okay, but I prefer guys with little to no muscle, and even a little overweight. Something about their stomach/chest looks especially cute to me. :3


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Men: anorexic or thin ???

Most men love thin women. But anorexia overconforms to such an extreme, it's no longer attractive anymore. It's the same with men and bodybuilding. Most women like a toned guy. (Although keep in mind that different women have different preferances. Some may find the bodybuilder, thin, or chubby bodytypes even more attractive.) To me, the bodybuilder body type looks unnatural. Not only does it require certain "supplements" with harmful side effects, but it also implies an obsession with getting bigger. If you're spending all your free time in the gym, when are you going to have time for me?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

So sexy:


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

^ his butt is morphing into a butterfly!


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

arnie said:


> So sexy:


DAT ASSSSSSS



IS THIS REAL LIFE?


----------



## KangalLover (Dec 26, 2012)

:afr:rain:doh:doh so actually i've wasted my time for 1.5 year by going to gym(5 days a week) cuz no one here loves bodybuilders:afr
p.s:* i said girls idea* not what guys think about girls idea


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

I prefer skinny guys.


----------



## Icebat (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't really know what category my body type is into. Defenitely not bodybuilder but is it athletic or still somewhat skinny? Or just none of the above?
But personally, being a male myself, I find a huge heap of muscles not really good looking so I wouldn't want to look like a tank to be honest.


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

arnie said:


> So sexy:


I didn't even know some of those muscles existed. It's like he evolved new ones.
If you look closely it's like a second torso has sprouted off his shoulders.


----------



## Jolene (Mar 12, 2013)

Athletic is fine. But i don't really care for too much muscles. I like slender guys.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Athletic!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

diamondheart89 said:


> DAT ASSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> IS THIS REAL LIFE?


Yes. That's Ronnie Coleman. Massive amounts of steroids, human growth hormone and insulin has made professional bodybuilders into monsters. Even the ones that are cops like Ronnie Coleman.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

And then there are the synthol users like Greg Valentino with their faux muscles:









Google synthol freaks for the lopsided, droopy and uneven muscles that synthol gives people.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

arnie said:


> So sexy:


I wonder what he'd end up looking like if he just stopped working out from one day to the next.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

arnie said:


> So sexy:


What...


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

OP, they are probably like guys... they will take what they can get when it's available...

I'd hedge my bets if I were you and go for an athletic swimmers body...


----------



## sunflowerdreams (Mar 4, 2013)

I prefer the second one. The other two are frightening lol


----------

